# how to stop fleas?



## rtivy (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I saw fleas on my rats how do I kill the fleas?


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

ive never had a problem but im sure you can get some stuff off the vet.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Vets most times will give you revolution and then you put it on the back of neck whatever recommended dose would be.
http://ratguide.com/meds/anti-infectives/selamectin_revolution.php
http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ectoparasites.php

Goodluck. And yes the meds said here can only come from a vet in case.


----------



## rtivy (Jul 16, 2010)

I talked to my vet and she said I'll have to get some stuff from petsmart. I read I can bathe them with dawn dish soap to kill the fleas so I guess I'll try that and see what happens before I spend money on fleas medication.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you sure they're fleas? what do the bugs look like ? I wouldn't risk using anything from the pet store... Those sprays and stuff can be toxic.









this is a flea









this is lice on one of my rats.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah any stuff for other pets other then a rat is not good nor safe >.< The rat health guide says all the kinds of stuff you are able to use. And do not use dish soap on rats.

What you can do for a "cheap way" is use like vegetable oil and put that on your rat and keep it on for a minute or so to smoother the "live" fleas but this will not kill the eggs. People do this way for prego rats or nursing rats.


----------



## rtivy (Jul 16, 2010)

I've seen fleas before so I'm positive it's fleas. 

lilangel I'm still gonna try it but I won't be using a lot just enough to get the rat soaped up a little to kill the fleas, I read that its safe so I'll be back with my results tomorrow after I bathe them.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I would think also dish soap will not kill the eggs so you would be washing them a lot but never fully getting rid of them.

I know they have this for cats i think as a way to get rid of fleas on cats(somewhat of home remedies i guess).

Good luck ether way


----------



## rtivy (Jul 16, 2010)

I found out rats don't like water. I washed them off and I don't think I'll see any more fleas. I changed the bedding out in all the cages so I don't think I'll have to worry, if I see fleas again I'll buy some flea meds. I just hope I don't have to wash them again.


----------



## SilentRobert23 (Aug 16, 2010)

rtivy said:


> I found out rats don't like water.


Teeheehee.  It's possible to get them to go into water themselves; there's a video about it on Youtube that I can't be bothered to find, but it's basically like rat introductions, but rat-water, instead of rat-rat.


----------



## kokernak (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there,
I think my 2 rats may have fleas, one of which is getting major irritation on her back. There are scab like areas under her fur and while roaming the room she constantly stops suddenly to chew or preen herself, much like a dog trying to chew off a flea.

If I use flea medication will it be okay to apply it to both of them and keep them together still, or might they get sick from cleaning eachother? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

rats are very resistant to fleas... you would be able to see the fleas themselves, they are very big. 

and definitely do not use standard flea treatments on rats unless it is revolution as anything else is potentially toxic or not effective against a specific parasite.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kokernak said:


> Hi there,
> I think my 2 rats may have fleas, one of which is getting major irritation on her back. There are scab like areas under her fur and while roaming the room she constantly stops suddenly to chew or preen herself, much like a dog trying to chew off a flea.
> 
> If I use flea medication will it be okay to apply it to both of them and keep them together still, or might they get sick from cleaning eachother?
> ...


If your girl has little scabs on her chin, cheeks, neck and shoulders you are dealing with mites (cannot be seen by naked eye), if your girl has scabs and you can see live cigar shaped redddish bugs moving slowly when you part the fur on her rump,. you have lice. If you see creatures much bigger hopping you have fleas (do you have a dog or cat?). If you have a girl who is getting large scabs that are getting bigger you might be dealing with pyoderma a VERY painful infection of the skin.

The best thing to do for all of them is to get a tube of Revolution and treat all your rats (how many do you have?). If this doesn't work for the big scabs then you are likely dealing with pyoderma and that's a different situation altogether, BUT its often initiated by a mite infestation so its best to treat anyways.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Please do not use flea treatment for cats/dogs/other animals. Those medicines are usually in pouches and are dosed for that size animal. Even giving your rat a single drop of those medicines can have adverse risks to a ratties health. 

Dish soap is said to be bad for a rats coat and skin, so maybe instead of using that, get a small animal shampoo that would be more gentle. 

If it doesn't work, consider going to the vet for the medicines listed. I am sure they are not too expensive and even if they were, maybe your vet could set up a payment plan for the meds. Even if you are sure it is fleas, it is always best to have a vet give you there experienced results.


----------

